# 580ck not charging!



## joe57 (Mar 31, 2009)

Friend has a 1968 backhoe, Case 580ck that I am working on, the "charging system" does not charge. What should I be looking at?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Joe. I suggest starting off with a clean slate with respect to the troubleshoot process. Make sure the battery cable, connectors, and grounds are CLEAN and secure. Check the batteries with a hydrometer to ensure all the battery cells are good. A shorted battery cell can crash the entire system. 

Also check the fuse block to ensure no blown fuses and check the battery cable and lines going back the regulator if there one for fusible links that may be blown. 

Presuming none of the above are the problem. Check the voltage output at the alternator with a voltmeter. Is within spec? If not, the problem likely lies with that alternator and or regulator if internal. If the regulator is internal, you will likely have to replace the entire alternator. 

Auto stores such as Auto Zone, O'Reillys, will test your alternator for free if you bring it in to them. Same with batteries. 

Anyhow, this should get you off to a good start. I am sure others will jump in with some good ideas as well.


----------



## Ac7000 (May 3, 2009)

make sure that the battery termanals are CLEAN. if they are dirty then it wont charge. i just had this problem on saturday. the battery termanals were dirty and corrodded and the batterys wouldnt charge.


----------

